# Licenciement



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai refusé l'avenant a mon contrat.
Combien de temps a le parent employeur pour envoyer la lettre de licenciement ?
Et quels sont mes recours si ce n'est pas fait dans les temps?
Merci de vos réponses 
J'ai fait des recherches sur internet et j'ai trouvé entre 4 et 30 jours pour la lettre mais je veux être sur.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour le fait que tu aies refusé l'avenant n'implique pas systématiquement un retrait d'enfant. 

Et il n'y a pas de délai pour l'employeur pour décider ou pas du retrait d'enfant.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Ca ne marche pas comme ça.
L'une des parties présente un Avenant car elle soouhaite modifier certains points du contrat.
L'autre partie est libre de refuser, ce que tu as fait.
Dès lors jusqu'à preuve du contraire le contrat se poursuit tel qu'il est sans modification.
Si l'une des 2 parties décide de rompre le contrat, quelle que soit la raison, elle est libre de notifier la rupture quand elle veut dans le respect du préavis.
En d'autre terme ces Parents qui se sont vu refuser un Avenant qu'ils t'ont demandé ne sont absolument pas tenu de rompre ton contrat. Et s'ils veulent le faire ils n'ont pas de delai par rapport à cet Avenant refusé car refuser un Avenant n'est pas une faute, en présenter un qui ne convient pas à l'autre partie, non plus.
Mais s'ils ne rompent pas le contrat ils sont tenus de continuer de te payer et de te déclarer selon le contrat initial accepté, qu'ils continuent à te confier l'enfant ou pas.

Si tu nous explique un peu mieux ta situation: quel contrat au départ, quelle demande de modif', quelle réponse des PE quand tu as refusé, on saura peut être mieux te guider.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

C est pas parce que vous avez refuser l avenant que le PE va vous licencier 
Il peu continuer avec le contrat tel qu il es ou alors décider de vous licencier dans 2 mois 

Il y a pas de délai


----------



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Il m'a présenté un avenant pour diminution d'heures pour ces 2 enfants. Nous avons signé la lettre de refus que j'ai fourni. La grande ne vient plus mais il me paie les heures de l'ancien avenant. Quand à la petite elle vient sur les horaires du nouveau planning que j'ai refusé mais il me paie les heures aussi de l'ancien avenant. 
Depuis le 7 octobre je suis en attente de savoir si elle va me licencier ou pas. 
Elle attend de trouver une autre nourrice mais galère et là comme par hasard la petite est malade donc je vais devoir déduire les heures d'absence. Nous avons une relation Conflictuelle car elle ne respect rien, je suis prévenu à la dernière minute des choses et ça depuis 1 an.


----------



## liline17 (19 Octobre 2022)

tu n'es pas du tout obligée d'accepter de l'accueillir sur ces nouveaux horaires, puisque tu as refusé l'avenant.
Souvent les PE prennent du temps pour mettre en place un nouveau projet et nous préviennent au dernier moment, tant pis pour eux


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Alors rectification 
Ils vous payent les heures fixées au contrat et non les heures de l'ancien avenant


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Si ils décident de vous confier l'enfant moins d'heures que ce qui est prévu au contrat et bien c'est considéré comme une absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur avec maintien de la rémunération


----------



## liline17 (19 Octobre 2022)

si les AM se définissent comme des "nourrices" on est mal partis pour faire évoluer les choses


----------



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Mon ram m'a dit que c'était sur le dernier avenant signé qu'il fallait se baser. J'ai envoyé un message au ******************************************************** ils ne m'ont jamais répondu.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bravo liline17 !!!!!!! 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👍👍👍👍👍👍 Nounou 😥 je crois que je n'ai jamais donné le sein à aucun de mes accueillis ! 🤔😉 Notre profession à un nom utilisons le !


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

OK donc tant que les nouveaux horaires de la 2eme sont bien dans la fourchette du précédent contrat, celui encore en cours, tu ne peux refuser l'enfant.
Exemple:
le contrat qui vous lie avant la demande de modif' c'est du lundi au vendredi de 9 à 17h
si les nouveaux horaires c'est de 10 à 13h, tant qu'elle te paie bien de 9 à 17h tu ne peux pas refuser
si les nouveaux horaires c'est de 7 à 15h ben là tu as le droit de refuser que l'enfant arrive avant 9h.

Ce PE a bien compris qu'il ne pouvait pas te forcer la main d'un Avenant, c'est très bien.
Ce PE, s'il n'a plus du tout besoin de toi pour l'ainé, il aurait tout à fait le droit de rompre le contrat de l'ainé sans rompre celui de la cadette, du moins si tu as bien un contrat par enfant comme il se doit. Du coup aujourd'hui tant qu'elle ne le fait pas pour l'ainée, tu n'es pas perdante puisqu'elle continue de te payer selon le dernier Avenant qui avait été accepté.

Je comprends dans ce que tu dis que tu n'en peux plus de devoir collaborer avec elle donc voilà tes solutions:
- tu cherches un autre contrat et dès que c'est trouvé tu romps le contrat toi-même, tu perdras alors ton indemnité de rupture et verra toutes tes ARE suspendues pour minimum 4 mois
- tu patientes en te disant qu'au moins tu continues bien d'être payée avec pourtant une charge de travail bien inferieure mais rien ne t’oblige à être agréable ou conciliante en attendant
- tu lui conseilles de contacter votre RPE pour demander une aide pour te trouver rapidement une remplaçante, quelques sites connues aussi et même pourquoi pas "monenfant.fr", LE site officiel de la CAF.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui le RPE a raison c'est bien le dernier Avenant *qui avait été accepté* qui est la base sur laquelle ton PE est tenu de te payer tant qu'il ne romps pas le contrat.


----------



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Ok donc limite ça peut durer 6 mois cette affaire tant qu'elle me paie. Super moi qui pensait me débarrasser d'elle au plus vite. 
Limite elle va me pousser à bout jusqu'à ce que je démissionne. 
Merci Griselda pour les infos


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui Elfy01 c'est ça, c'est la guerre des nerfs.
Aucune loi ne peut obliger quelqu'un à rompre un contrat s'il ne l'a pas clairement décidé, écrit et sans pression.
Si c'est toi qui ne veut plus travailler pour elle c'est bien à toi de démissionner.
Oui si elle continue de te payer durant 10 ans, même sans te confier les enfants, tu ne peux pas l'obliger à rompre le contrat.


----------



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Pourtant j'avais trouvé ça sur internet.
Elle n'est pas censé quand même me dire ce qu'elle va faire de moi?


----------



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Je ne peux pas me permettre de démissionner je n'ai pas d'autre contrat et je n'aurai pas le droit au chômage si je ne retrouve pas quelque chose d'autre dans un autre secteur. Et chercher dans un autre secteur le souci c'est que j'aurais un mois de préavis à faire donc c'est délicat de dire je suis disponible mais dans un mois.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

C'est dans le cadre d'une procédure de licenciement pour des salariés dépendant du code du travail votre document. Nous n'avons pas d'entretien préalable à licenciement dans notre profession. Lors d'une procédure de licenciement un employeur a un certain délai légal pour signifier son licenciement au salarié après l'entretien préalable. 
Dans notre cas, l'employeur n'est pas tenu de convoquer assistant maternel à un entretien préalable à licenciement. Il peut licencier à tout moment sans indiquer même de raison juste pour retrait de l'enfant. C'est la réception du courrier lr ar qui acte le début du préavis de fin de contrat et sa fin. Dans votre cas, le refus de l'avenant ne préjuge en rien un licenciement de la part de votre employeur.


----------



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Dans ma lettre de refus fourni par la convention collectif et du ******************************************************** c'est bien stipuler soit licenciement , soit maintient de l'ancien contrat. 
Sauf que la moindre des choses est de me dire ce qu'elle compte faire de moi. Elle cherche une autre nourrice donc elle compte me licencié. Ma question était si elle avait un délai à respecter. 
On m'a répondu que non donc je n'ai pas le choix que de patienter et encore une fois faire le dos rond et attendre que madame se décide


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Eh bien poser lui simplement la question,  celà evitera les noeuds au cerveau.

Et non, la mamannne recherche pas une nourrice ! Ce que vous n'êtes pas !


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Moi je dirais temps qu'elle vous rémunére ! 
Cherchez un autre travail en parallèle. Faire comprendre à un autre employeur que vous devez un mois de préavis à votre employeur actuel c'est quelque chose d'habituel. Je ne vois pas la difficulté. Ce n'est pas cela qui vous empêchera de trouver un nouveau travail.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Et merci de ne plus employer le mot nourrice  ! 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Elfy01 (19 Octobre 2022)

Oui pardon désolé  assistante maternelle.
Merci à toutes pour vos réponses.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Un salarié lambda en CDI il faut un motif pour le licencier c'est pour ça qu'il y a alors un entretient préallable au licenciement car alors le salarié doit pouvoir repondre de ce qu'on lui reproche avant qu'une décision ne soit prise.

Pour une AM, elle ne depend pas du code du travail mais du code de la famille où l'interêt de l'enfant reste superieur à tout autre, c'est pourquoi ni une AM, ni un PE n'a besoin d'apporter la preuve d'une faute pour rompre un contrat. Si l'adulte considère que c'est mieux pour l'enfant il informe l'autre partie et c'est tout. Il respecte le préavis et zou.

"La moindre des choses", ça ne veut rien dire en terme legale. On te répondra que la moindre des choses c'est qu'on respecte le paiement du préavis quand une décision est prise.
Aucun employeur n'avertit à l'avance son salarié qu'il veut le virer dès que possible.
Aucun salarié n'avertit son employeur à l'avance qu'il cherche ailleurs.

Et si elle avait la "courtoisie" de t'informer qu'elle cherche une autre AM, pour autant tu ne saurais pas quand même quand est ce qu'elle la trouverait.

Si tu veux une certitude tout de suite tu dois prendre les choses en main toi même en démissionnant. Sinon oui tu attends.


----------

